# Amazon makes deal for Under the Dome with CBS



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Episodes will be available for streaming from Amazon Prime 4 days after airing on CBS.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1783756&highlight=


----------

